# Jobs in Kuwait ?



## ali_99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all

My name is Ali . I am recently part-qualified ACCA and has been working in UK for more than 3 years. 

I am interested in moving to Kuwait. I have searched on many website and ask many questions on Facebook. but I didn't get any reply or answers from any websites.

I have a little questions.

1 - How did you apply for the UAE websites like what websites you have used, did you send them your CV's ?
2 - How did you apply for tourist visa. According to my information, you need a sponsor for your tourist visa but what if someone just want to visit Kuwait to find job ?

3 - How did you go through the interview ?

I am inviting all of the members to please replies to these question .

Thanks

Ali


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Kuwait is not Dubai. You need to post this on the Middle East forum if that's where you want to go. Then I see you also mention UAE. Do you realize these are two different countries and that Dubai is an Emirate in the UAE?


----------



## ali_99 (Mar 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Kuwait is not Dubai. You need to post this on the Middle East forum if that's where you want to go. Then I see you also mention UAE. Do you realize these are two different countries and that Dubai is an Emirate in the UAE?


I don't know the difference. I will post it in Middle East forums 

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

With all due respect, I think you should look at a map of the region and decide which country/ies you might want to work in and then do some research on them to learn about what it is like to live there - for example, you have confused Kuwait (one country) with the UAE (another country made up of a number of emirates, one of which is Dubai). They are totally different.


----------



## nathunt (May 5, 2012)

BedouGirl, I couldn't say it any better. I think a look at the map , and maybe trying reach someone through networking or visiting both countries, would definitely help you make a sound decision on which one is your cup of tea.

Good luck


----------

